# Tony and Shilo <33



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

we were in the store with jess and tony and tony started playing with shilo an dthe lady seemed wierd then jess said "thats tonys girlfriend" awww thats so cute! cause its true!! they are such a goo couple! specially when tony bulldozes her!! <33


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any pictures? It should be a rule that these kind of stories need to be accompanied by pictures.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

hahaha! i will deffenatly get some! i have them on my camera! any idea how to put them on here?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup, want to see a pick too


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

how do you transfer them from a camera to the site?


----------

